# Komplete Kontrol S61 in Midi mode - how to edit its Midi CCs



## Harry (Sep 21, 2018)

Just started to use a Komplete Kontrol S61. I'm using it as a midi controller for VSTs inside of Cubase - ie, in midi mode. Its 8 rotary knobs seem to default to CC14 and upwards. I want to change that eg CC14 = CC2, for example. The Native instruments Controller Editor, from which I presume its possible to change these values, has a "Connect" button which is greyed out so I guess this is the reason I can't save changes. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 21, 2018)

There are two ways to use your S61 to control VSTs. The first way is to load them up within Komplete Kontrol. You set them up using functionality added in the Komplete Kontrol 1.5.


You will find that some synths VSTS work instantly like this, like the Alchemy Player and Synthmaster because their 8 main controls are mapped to the same MIDI ccs as the first 8 knobs on your S61. But it's not difficult to control synths and libraries using this technique. The downside is that you have to load your VST in KK, which you may not want to do.

Do you have your S61 connected to your computer while you are working with the Controller Editor? It can't work unless it is connected.

Using the Controller Editor you can save a single file which will include all the templates you set up for your various instruments. When you click on a knob in the software, you can customize what is written what cc# it sends, what kind of controller message it sends, etc. You can set up as many pages of 8 knobs as you want. As you do it, it immediately works on your controller. My experience is that all this information is resident in the controller and the file is just a backup that you can reload into your controller if something happens, or if you get a different one. 

If you click the keyboard you can save note ranges. This allows you to use the colors, which is very useful with libraries that have keyswitches. If you want to do a keyboard split, you can save ranges with different MIDI channels.

You switch into MIDI mode by clicking Shift / Instance, you can use the up and down arrows to cycle through your templates. You don't need to load up controller editor.

I believe the MK2 keyboards allow you to do the setup on the keyboard--you don't need to use the controller editor software.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I believe the MK2 keyboards allow you to do the setup on the keyboard--you don't need to use the controller editor software.



No, setup for mk2 is done directly within KK program while mk2 is connected.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 21, 2018)

Another thing I have found (it may just be my problem) is that I haven't had much luck controlling Steinberg instruments like HALion, Sonic, Padshop, Retrologue, Loopmash, etc. using any generic MIDI controller. They work great with the discontinued CMC-QC, which can be picked up inexpensively HERE. 

I believe there is some kind of proprietary handshake protocol that goes back and forth between Steinberg instruments and their controllers, like the CMC-QC. This controller works out of the box on all of their instruments, but I haven't been able to make any of my other controllers work nearly as well. 

For controlling Cubase itself, I highly recommend their iPhone/iPad app Cubase IC Pro. Only $17 and it works on all your iOS devices.


----------



## Harry (Sep 21, 2018)

Its working fine as a midi controller from within Cubase or KK standalone. What isn't happening is that "Connect" button (above on the second image) isn't ON. I believe if it was, then all would be well, but for some reason it isn't.

I have the MK2 version.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 21, 2018)

Harry said:


> Its working fine as a midi controller from within Cubase or KK standalone. What isn't happening is that "Connect" button (above on the second image) isn't ON. I believe if it was, then all would be well, but for some reason it isn't.
> 
> I have the MK2 version.


That explains it. The Controller Editor doesn't work with the MK2. 

As @EvilDragon said, you do the same thing within KK itself. I'm sure you can find videos and tutorials on how to do it.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 21, 2018)

From the NI forums: 

MIDI Template editing for KKS MK2 is now fully integrated into the KOMPLETE KONTROL application. Open the KOMPLETE KONTROL *standalone *application and you will see a MIDI icon on the top-right side of the Toolbar. This opens the MIDI Assignment Page.


----------



## Harry (Sep 21, 2018)

Aha, right, thanks guys that solved it - its done via the Standalone, Midi icon, not through Controller Editor. 
All good now.


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 21, 2018)

So I've been curious about these keyboards, but can't help but wonder: How did they get released without any faders whatsoever?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 23, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> So I've been curious about these keyboards, but can't help but wonder: How did they get released without any faders whatsoever?



It's not designed for mixing.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 23, 2018)

j_kranz said:


> From the NI forums:
> 
> MIDI Template editing for KKS MK2 is now fully integrated into the KOMPLETE KONTROL application. Open the KOMPLETE KONTROL *standalone *application and you will see a MIDI icon on the top-right side of the Toolbar. This opens the MIDI Assignment Page.


Thanks (as always), Jonathan! My new S88 MK2 hasn't arrived yet of course, but I've learned something already!


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 23, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> It's not designed for mixing.



I guess it's not designed for controlling the various continuous-control parameters of virtual instruments, either.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 24, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> I guess it's not designed for controlling the various continuous-control parameters of virtual instruments, either.



It is, I have mine set up to control just about all the CC's I need (including EW Play libraries). I see what you mean though, it might be nice to have some faders, but IMO it would make the board too cluttered. I love the sleek, no-nonsense look of the S88.


----------



## webs (Sep 24, 2018)

I also share the no-nonsense look preference Wolfie, as I feel it helps maintain focus, and while I didn't think I would use mix mode with the knobs to control logic's faders... boy was I wrong. I find myself using them for setting mix levels all the time now! It's cool how you can twist the knob for big level changes and shift twist them for fine-tuning level changes. This is probably less a perk for those with external mixers, but for an alternate to in-the-box mouse-mixing, those knobs rock! 

Now... if anyone knows how to toggle the lightguide off that would make it a slam dunk. It's great for patches that need/use it, but I don't always want led bling on patches that don't need it.


----------

